

Litterbugs Beware: Turning Found DNA Into Portraits - Articulate
http://www.npr.org/2013/05/12/183363361/litterbugs-beware-turning-found-dna-into-portraits

======
raintrees
Do I assume correctly that there are already persons for hire that create
false records for databases similar to this, just like counterfeit IDs?

If not, this might be a possible quick growth opportunity...

One of my cats has a number of customer service records floating around out in
the interwebs...

